# Wuh-oh! (Hint: Barnes & Noble)



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

So it looks like Barnes & Noble will have a special event next week at the Union Square location in NYC. What do you suspect it'll be? My guess? Nook 2. What do you think? Here's a link:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/19/barnes-and-noble-holding-a-very-special-event-next-week/


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Hope it dies in a fire ^_^.

Jk- Probably the nook 2. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Chris Hallbeck (Sep 25, 2010)

They announced a new update to the software will be available in November. It could be a demo of the new features to push some new sales their way this Xmas.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope it is the Nook 2. I'm curious to see what they do with it. And I think competition is good to keep Amazon focused on improving the Kindle.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Going into the shopping season it would be a very good idea to have the Nook 2 for sale, imo.  I've been expecting the announcement for awhile, there was a lot of buzz that Nook 2 was going to be announced or released in early September.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

David Derrico said:


> I hope it is the Nook 2. I'm curious to see what they do with it. And I think competition is good to keep Amazon focused on improving the Kindle.


I hope so too. I'm getting ready to buy a nook for my dad for Xmas. I love my kindle but I think the nook will be good for dad because he can rent from library & I can put epubs that I have on there for him.

Btw David, 69% (Ch 17) done with right ascension & I'm enjoying it. Should have it done by tomorrow.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

monkeyluis said:


> I hope so too. I'm getting ready to buy a nook for my dad for Xmas. I love my kindle but I think the nook will be good for dad because he can rent from library & I can put epubs that I have on there for him.
> 
> Btw David, 69% (Ch 17) done with right ascension & I'm enjoying it. Should have it done by tomorrow.


There are a couple of things the Nook does better than the Kindle (the main one for me being library book support), and I hope the new one raises the bar further. Any new ideas that work well will probably make their way into the K4.

I'm very glad to hear you're enjoying _Right Ascension_! I'd certainly love to hear your thoughts when you're done (back over on my book thread if we don't want to sidetrack this one!).


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I just found this announcement about a Nook firmware update in November.

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/gadgetreviews/nook-firmware-update-set-to-roll-out-next-month/18995


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

When I heard about the software update to come late in November, I figured that they won't have a new Nook before Christmas.  I bought mine a few weeks ago.  I'm only using it for library books so far.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

If they drop a cheap new Nook on us, I might grab one for the library book support.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> If they drop a cheap new Nook on us, I might grab one for the library book support.


Same here but I don't know that they would go any lower than the current prices. I really don't think lower than $99 at least for right now.


----------

